# Odd Wiring..... A530



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

I was doing a lot of LEDing and fitting a polarised LED awning lamp from UltraLEDs, excellent piece of kit. But it did not light.

Eventually I pulled out a multimeter and to my amazement the power feed that I used above the sink used Blue for +ve and Brown for -ve.

I don't recall such an anomaly when I fitted extra DIN 12V power sockets on the other side of van last year ( though that is a long time ago in memory terms ).


----------

